# Blow Some O's



## Alex (25/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GlacieredPyro (25/11/15)

Lol that was terrible. But I do love watching VGOD in action

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (25/11/15)

( . Y . )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (26/11/15)

Just saw this, Epic! 

but somehow I don't think the phrase "Blow Some O's" will work that well in the South African context

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

